# Smash Face



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Every dog owner I've known personally has done smash face at some point.

Ridik









Coco









Sioux









Tambi


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Bubba








You can almost fold his cheeks together over his face.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

It's so sad, but we all know we've done it at some point!  Ridik or Bubba are the best..Bubba doesn't looks like a dog in that picture. It's all skin.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't have to

He already has one!
Before -









And After -









I'm off to try to make his face even smoochier!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap!!! It came pre smashed.  It looks like a chameleon made it with a bat and it grew fur (in the first shot). That is one smash face worthy dog.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

harrise said:


> Holy crap!!! It came pre smashed.  It looks like a chameleon made it with a bat and it grew fur (in the first shot). That is one smash face worthy dog.


Ah ha ha ha...you're right, though I've never really considered the bat making it with a chameleon. He's a little Brussels Griffon, one of 5 dogs in my house, though he truly is ONE OF A KIND!
Your dogs are gorgeous, well.....at least I'm sure they are once their faces settle back down.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

mydogspot- 

Your Brussels Griffon is pretty darn cute! Now I'm going to think pre smooshed face everytime I look at Ted or any other dog with that shaped face.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> mydogspot-
> 
> Your Brussels Griffon is pretty darn cute! Now I'm going to think pre smooshed face everytime I look at Ted or any other dog with that shaped face.


Thanks! 
Yep, I think Ted would qualify for a pre-smooshed title. You have a great looking dog family!

I just had to add one of Amos with his Christmas Mohawk and Santa Beard! -


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

mydogspot said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, I think Ted would qualify for a pre-smooshed title. You have a great looking dog family!


lol Thank you.  It sounds like you have a houseful yourself! Welcome to Df.

Sorry harrise, I promise I'm not trying to hijack!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Quite all right. I got to learn about another breed today.  Just go smash Mahalo for me


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

mydogspot said:


> Don't have to
> 
> He already has one!
> Before -
> ...


Omg this was so funny I fell out of my chair....LOL you dog is so cute... And I know Im am guilty of the smash face too....


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

mydogspot said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, I think Ted would qualify for a pre-smooshed title. You have a great looking dog family!
> 
> I just had to add one of Amos with his Christmas Mohawk and Santa Beard! -


I work with a guy who looks exactly like your dog....Im going to print this and take it to work...LOL


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

harrise said:


> Quite all right. I got to learn about another breed today.  Just go smash Mahalo for me


Ya, I wanna see more smash faces too! Smash Mahalo!
If I could squish AND shoot a picture, I'd post some pictures of my dogs that actually have faces.



triaxle32590 said:


> I work with a guy who looks exactly like your dog....Im going to print this and take it to work...LOL


He must have suffered terrible beatings as a child! Poor, poor dude!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Harrise she just doesn't have that extra skin around her face; bum, sides, back you name it, but neck and face is the one spot she doesn't. You should have seen her a minute ago. I was smooshing, squishing,smashing..nothing worked. I don't know if you've seen it, but this is as good as I can get..


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Harrise she just doesn't have that extra skin around her face; bum, sides, back you name it, but neck and face is the one spot she doesn't. You should have seen her a minute ago. I was smooshing, squishing,smashing..nothing worked. I don't know if you've seen it, but this is as good as I can get..


OH MY GAWD...give her a cookie, heck...give her ANYTHING she wants...LOOK AT THAT FACE *melts*


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

That's a total "why?" look. Classic!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

mydogspot said:


> OH MY GAWD...give her a cookie, heck...give her ANYTHING she wants...LOOK AT THAT FACE *melts*


Don't let that face fool you! She's the one digging up our newly landscaped backyard.  She's pretty good at turning things around though. No one can stay mad at her. 


harrise said:


> That's a total "why?" look. Classic!


Yep. She hates the camera and will do just about anything so she doesn't have to look you in the eye or at least the camera's eye. 

Her classic look is "pose and look away as the picture is being taken."


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Hee hee, I can't resist a sled face. She really trips me out, just the wildest mix there could ever be. I love it! It must not be the sled in her looking away. Every pic of Sioux has direct eye contact.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That last picture of Sioux is great. 

I could only wish she'd look at the camera. She doesn't have much sled in her..the coloring and ears are about all she got from the husky side. She wouldn't be much of a sled dog with those little short legs. Everyone would be tripping over her. However she does enjoy the cold weather and doesn't mind the snow. when we had that little bit of snow here she didn't want to come back inside. While the others were running for the door. 

Does Ridik, Coco, Sioux do the Husky/Mal talking? Mahalo talks to us all the time, I mean ALL THE TIME!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm gathering some videos of them waking me up. That can be awful sometimes. "Woo-woo-wah-wah-unnnnghh. WOO-WOOOO-woooooo" Then there's the fire trucks, oh goodness the fire trucks. They shut up about 20 dogs when they start howling. 

The wife swears she's a photoshop expirement (Mahalo, not the wife). Looks 75% sled to us.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

harrise said:


> Oh yeah, I'm gathering some videos of them waking me up. That can be awful sometimes. "Woo-woo-wah-wah-unnnnghh. WOO-WOOOO-woooooo" Then there's the fire trucks, oh goodness the fire trucks. They shut up about 20 dogs when they start howling.
> 
> *The wife swears she's a photoshop expirement *(Mahalo, not the wife). Looks 75% sled to us.


Oh that's just mean!  I don't think photoshop is that good. Believe me in person she looks even more strange until you get to know her. We've gotten used to seeing her day in day out so it's not so weird any more. She does have a twin brother some where out there, but I haven't seen a Mal/Corgi mix since we got her. We do get a lot of off the wall looks when we go out in public. You'd think there was something wrong..People turning their heads as they drive by..
Nope I think she's pretty real..


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh that's just mean!  I don't think photoshop is that good. Believe me in person she looks even more strange until you get to know her. We've gotten used to seeing her day in day out so it's not so weird any more. She does have a twin brother some where out there, but I haven't seen a Mal/Corgi mix since we got her. We do get a lot of off the wall looks when we go out in public. You'd think there was something wrong..People turning their heads as they drive by..
> Nope I think she's pretty real..


Wow, I would never have guessed that she was..er, vertically challenged. What a COOL dog. I'll bet she's a head turner, so unique and very special.

High five her for me, I'm 4'9" myself.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

12 of those all hitched in a gang line would REALLY turn some heads, and I think I would stop to ask some questions if I saw a dog like that walking down the street. The orange/sable around the face is quite fetching. I like her a lot.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

mydogspot said:


> Wow, I would never have guessed that she was..er, vertically challenged. What a COOL dog. I'll bet she's a head turner, so unique and very special.
> 
> High five her for me, I'm 4'9" myself.


You really can't tell from the head or chest up, but once you see her little legs it's all out the window.  She really is a Malamute on corgi legs. 



harrise said:


> 12 of those all hitched in a gang line would REALLY turn some heads, and I think I would stop to ask some questions if I saw a dog like that walking down the street. The orange/sable around the face is quite fetching. I like her a lot.


I could only imagine how cute a while line of them would be!! 
I'm sure if I didn't own her and just saw her on the street I'd take a second glance too... We laughed everytime we saw her when she first moved in. She needs to loose a few pounds, but comes in at 56lbs. She's not a little girl and is very strong. 

Thanks guys!


----------

